# Chateau Miranda aka Chateau Noisy June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello all, 

Im back again with a report from across the pond. This time, somewhere in Belgium.
You all know it, its Chateau Noisy!! 

Visited with Miz Firestorm, Skankypants and Jess N
This was 1 of the 11 sites we hit on our "The Dirty Sock Tour"

What can i say about this place, yes, i had seen everyone elses photos of this place, and yeah, they were stunning. But after you have made it to the front of this place and see it infront of your eyes, its even more beauitful than the photos i had seen before. 

It started to rain very heavily when we were inside here and the thunder and lightning added to the experience. Although, the weather did stop me from going out on the roof and doing the "walk of death" to the bathroom with 2 pristine baths. I really wanted to see that room and get my own photo, but honestly, it was getting dark and it was dangerous! Maybe next time, although, after reading the history which i will post now, it seems it may not be around much longer?!

History

The castle was built in 1866 by the English architect Milner under commission from the Liedekerke-Beaufort family, who had left their previous home, Vêves Castle, during the French Revolution.

Their descendants remained in occupation until World War II, when it was taken over by the National Railway Company of Belgium (NMBS) as an orphanage. It remained a facility for the use of children until 1980.

It has stood empty since 1991. Although the municipality of Celles has offered to take it over, the family has refused, and the enormous building is now (as of 2011) in a derelict state. It has become a favourite venue of urban explorers.

The building is planned for demolition during 2014.

On with the photos!!


IMG_0287 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0290 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0295 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0297 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0304 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0305 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0311 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0313 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0316 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0319 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_0324 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Good set of shots buddy, it certainly does look impressive


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2014)

You,ve got some ace images here.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Jun 30, 2014)

Great pics DJ, I love this place! Shame the clock faces are gone though, I hope they haven't been destroyed


----------



## skankypants (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice work pal,


----------



## MrDan (Jun 30, 2014)

Nothing like a shameless copy and paste for the history!
That last shot is the winner


----------



## Mr beady (Jun 30, 2014)

masks,silly tour name but no HDR ??? Shame on you. Looks orite this, nice un


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicely done 

Not even got my photos up on the computer yet, I need to get a move on!


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice report hun


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 1, 2014)

I love this!
The exterior is amazing, great set!
Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2014)

Fantastic set! Glad you finally got to see the place! 
Did you get shot to death at all? 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 1, 2014)

So very jealous! The exterior of this place looks amazing, very gothic and creepy looking. I have to visit this place some day! Great pics as always, thank you for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 1, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic set! Glad you finally got to see the place!
> Did you get shot to death at all?
> Thanks for sharing!



Shot to death??


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 2, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Shot to death??



HAHA, just read about the landowner carrying a double barrelled shotgun and firing it to scare away us Urbexers!


----------

